# ISO recipes using grapes



## cafeandy (Sep 20, 2004)

ok, folks, here's the deal...
i am exec chef at a really nice hunting lodge on weekends and we serve huge fruit plates every meal.  over the past few weeks we've accumulated tons of loose grapes.  other than the obvious [jam, jelly] are there any suggestions for something interesting i can do with these grapes?  my sous chef thinks i'm obsessing over saving them at this point because i don't know what i'm going to do with them...i just don't like to throw them out.


----------



## mudbug (Sep 20, 2004)

OOOOh, I hate wasting food, but can't think of a thing besides the obvious.  Sorry!


----------



## crewsk (Sep 20, 2004)

http://www.fgga.org/recipes2.htm
 There are some interesting things here!


----------



## cafeandy (Sep 20, 2004)

mudbug said:
			
		

> OOOOh, I hate wasting food, but can't think of a thing besides the obvious.  Sorry!



boy, me too.  but we're real good at recycling leftovers.  we mince left over steaks into scrambled eggs the next morning, make potato pancakes out of left over garlic mashed potatoes, hashbrowns from left over baked potatoes, and salsa with left over grilled tomatoes and onions.  left over roast chicken & cornish hens make great chicken salad and chicken pot pies.


----------



## mudbug (Sep 20, 2004)

cafeandy said:
			
		

> mudbug said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



those are all great ideas  - will have to try the steak and scrambled eggs one.


----------



## Psiguyy (Sep 20, 2004)

Freeze them and serve them frozen as a refreshing snack.


----------



## mudbug (Sep 20, 2004)

Psiguyy said:
			
		

> Freeze them and serve them frozen as a refreshing snack.



or plop them into drinks instead of ice cubes?


----------



## Alix (Sep 20, 2004)

Use them in a salad. Toss in some toasted walnuts and make a red onion vinaigrette, yummy.


----------



## Audeo (Sep 20, 2004)

It took me a while to find this one...a bright memory of my childhood from my mother:

Grape Stuff

1 1/2 pounds grapes
8 ounces sour cream
2 tablespoons sugar
1 tablespoon light rum
1/4 teaspoon ground cinnamon
1/3 cup chopped toasted almonds

Wash grapes, remove stems, drain and pat dry with paper towels. Cut grapes in half.  (Remove and discard any seeds).  Set grape halves aside.

Combine sour cream, sugar, cinnamon and rum, stirring until the sugar dissolves.

To serve, divide grapes among 6 serving bowls or flutes.  Spoon the sour cream mixture over the grape halves and sprinkle with chopped almonds.

Yields 6 servings.


----------



## AllenOK (Sep 20, 2004)

mudbug, I like your idea!

Personally, I would make a salad out of them.  Here's a good fruit salad dressing that I like to use.  Just mix some cut fruit with it, or use it as a dip.

Fruit Salad Dressing
Yields:  1 qt

6 oz sugar
1 oz cornstarch
4 eggs
1 c pineapple juice
1 c O.J.
½ c lemon juice
1 cup sour cream

	Mix sugar and cornstarch in a stainless steel bowl.  Add eggs and beat until mixture is smooth.  Bring fruit juices to a boil.  Gradually add a little of the fruit juice to the egg mixture, beating the egg mixture constantly.  When eggs are tempered, add eggs to fruit juices.  Return to a boil, stirring constantly.  Once mixture has thickened, immediately place saucepan in an ice bath.  When cooled, add sour cream, mix well.

I've also used grapes, pineapple, onion, and kiwifruit, run through a food processor just enough to chop it, and mixed with a touch of Tabasco as a relish for baked salmon.

The country club where I work uses grapes as part of the garnish for any sandwich made on the "cold" side of the kitchen, like Club's, BLT's, etc.  We also use them as garnish on some salads and hot entrees for parties.


----------



## norgeskog (Sep 20, 2004)

*Re: grapes*



			
				cafeandy said:
			
		

> ok, folks, here's the deal...
> i am exec chef at a really nice hunting lodge on weekends and we serve huge fruit plates every meal.  over the past few weeks we've accumulated tons of loose grapes.  other than the obvious [jam, jelly] are there any suggestions for something interesting i can do with these grapes?  my sous chef thinks i'm obsessing over saving them at this point because i don't know what i'm going to do with them...i just don't like to throw them out.



I have frozen them and when removed from freezer toss lightly with sugar and serve immediately with anything that seems appriopiate, even alone on a cheese plate.  Still frozen is the key here because they are mushy and unappetizing when they thaw.  By the way, I tried your gargonzola butter on my steak, fabulous.  Thanks for the idea.







   :roll:   GO DUCKS


----------



## GetMeTheBigKnife (Sep 20, 2004)

I love these ideas!  I was going to post the idea of frozen grapes, but you guys are fast.

I love frozen grapes as a meal on the hottest, muggiest night in the summer when I can lounge in my (fill in attire,or lack of) an me miserable in the humidity.  The grapes become God-like.

I am intrigued with the idea of cooking for hunters at a lodge!  I spotted a property in Pa. that would fit the bill.  It means a career change, but its a hunting cummunity in Potter county Pa.    ...any tips?


----------

